# First clutch install tips/tricks



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've got my new custom built clutch from Nashville clutch and supply, new throwout bearing and pressure plate with ARP flywheel and pressure plate bolts also picked up 5 quarts of redline tranny fluid 

1st. Will my stock flywheel be ok (I have mild cam and plan on heads and headers in near future no plans of supercharging or turbo) 

2nd this is my first ever clutch install I'm looking for advice tips tricks specialty tools needed and general knowledge any seal replacement while in in there, any red flags to keep an eye out for ? Thanks in advance


----------

